# I need a charter



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I wanted to take my son on a charter boat in the gulf this weekend and everyone I called had no reservations or plans to go out.If anybody knows of one that needs two more please let me know.


----------



## T W (May 20, 2008)

Is Destin an option?


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I my have room on my boat on sunday, so far its my son his girlfriend and a couple of school teachers.. call me at 455-5452 ask for captjim..32 foot sportfishermen


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, I wish I had checked my thread sooner.We ended up takeing the dirt bikes out.Do you have room like that regularly?


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you i've been two days cleaning fish from this weekend..Yes i am always looking for people to go out on my boat.I captain a ship in the gulf on a 28 on 14 off set up and when i am home i fish,Going out this weekend if you are interested call me at 455-5452 Captjim


----------

